# Cool weather, north wind.......



## MrRick (Oct 31, 2007)

HHmmm, decisions, decisions. Where to go?


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

need some protection from this wind...the only problem with tonight's conditions...going to be a wet ride where ever you go!


----------

